# Viaggiamo assieme ?



## Gas (12 Giugno 2017)

Lo so che questo sarà uno strano topic... 

Lavoro da casa quindi posso a tutti gli effetti lavorare ovunque e per questo motivo vorrei viaggiare un po', sopratutto in paesi low cost per limitare le spese. Di giorno lavoro e di sera giro un po' e mi diverto.
Però farlo da solo non è il massimo della vita, per questo volevo sondare il terreno qui sul forum per capire se per qualche congiunzione astrale c'è qualcuno a cui potrebbe interessare aggregarsi in questi viaggi.


----------



## vanbasten (12 Giugno 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lo so che questo sarà uno strano topic...
> 
> Lavoro da casa quindi posso a tutti gli effetti lavorare ovunque e per questo motivo vorrei viaggiare un po', sopratutto in paesi low cost per limitare le spese. Di giorno lavoro e di sera giro un po' e mi diverto.
> Però farlo da solo non è il massimo della vita, per questo volevo sondare il terreno qui sul forum per capire se per qualche congiunzione astrale c'è qualcuno a cui potrebbe interessare aggregarsi in questi viaggi.



Eh siamo in 2. Quindi sei tipo un nomade digitale?

Io però ancora non sono totalmente indipendente. Da ottobre dovrei ripartire e stare fuori 1/2 mesi ma non so ancora dove. Forse canarie, malta, xx


----------



## Gas (12 Giugno 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Eh siamo in 2. Quindi sei tipo un nomade digitale?
> 
> Io però ancora non sono totalmente indipendente. Da ottobre dovrei ripartire e stare fuori 1/2 mesi ma non so ancora dove. Forse canarie, malta, xx



Non posso star via mesi perchè ho figli e li teniamo una settimana a testa quindi posso star via solo una settimana si ed una no.
Ma lavorativamente sono completamente indipendente, posso lavorare ovunque.
Da Malta ci ho lavorato 4 giorni, a me è piaciuta molto, Canarie... sbavo 

Il problema è che non posso comunque permettermi di fare lo sborone, nel senso che devo trovare soluzioni abbastanza economiche. Accetto consigli


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2017)

Mete Italiane o estere? ho sondato abbastanza il terreno perchè come te ho dovuto adattarmi a vacanze economiche per diversi anni e magari riesco a darti qualche consiglio utile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Giugno 2017)

per curiosità che lavoro fate ?


----------



## vanbasten (2 Dicembre 2017)

Dal 16 febbraio al 19 marzo sarò in Asia tra Singapore, Indonesia e Malesia. Se c'è qualcuno che si faccia sentire 




Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per curiosità che lavoro fate ?



Mi occupo di affiliate marketing, creazione siti web, promozione di piccole imprese ectt...


----------

